# Recast!



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

We've all done it at least once. Watched a movie and thought up an actor or actress that we -know- would do a better job than the one chosen.

How about the other side of the coin? Choose a character from a movie and add an actor/actress that would be rediculous in the role.

Example:

Michael Myers from Halloween played by... William Shatner!
(A cookie to the first person to point out the irony there)


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Pinhead from HellRaiser played by Howie Mandel.
"One of these suitcases contains $1 million, the others a one way ticket to HELL!!!"

(William Shatner in a cheap William Shatner mask. LOL He could go all "Captain Kirk" on his victims.)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> (William Shatner in a cheap William Shatner mask. LOL He could go all "Captain Kirk" on his victims.)


Yay! Bone gets a cookie!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Yay! Bone gets a cookie!


and a Shatner-special two-fisted karate chop to the back!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> and a Shatner-special two-fisted karate chop to the back!


Well, if that's what you're into...

Sicko!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mary, the brilliant orthopedic surgeon in "There's Something About Mary" played by...Cameron Diaz

Oh wait, they actually _did_ that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ripley of "Aliens" etc. played by....Don Knotts


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Dracula played by Woody Allen.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Frankenstein's monster played by Pee Wee Herman


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scarlett O'Hara of "Gone With The Wind" played by...Britney Spears


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris Farley replaces Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Chris Farley replaces Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing.


Wasn't that an SNL skit??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Wasn't that an SNL skit??


Yes, it was, and one of their best


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL Still one of my favorites.

Dr. Hannibal Lecter played by Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Jigsaw played by Gilbert Godfried.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Jigsaw played by Gilbert Godfried.


ROFLMAO!!! what a visual!!

Candyman played by Lamar from Revenge of the Nerds.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken with Vin Diesel.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Terminator played by Gary Coleman.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Michael Myers of Halloween by .... Mike Myers (Yeah Baby)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Rocky Balboa from the 'Rocky' films played by...


Richard Simmons


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Bond, James Bond, played by... Buscemi, Steve Buscemi.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Harry Potter played by.....Ernest Borgnine.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

The Leprechaun from "The Leprechaun" played by Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Elvira played by Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Barnabas Collins played by Johnny Depp...oh wait..that's real.

Edward Cullen (Twilight Vampire) played by Zach Galifianakis


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes played by Steve Martin


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Batman played by Howard Stern...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rick Blaine of "Casablanca" played by William Macy. Or Don Knotts - even better


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Sheldon Cooper played by Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hermione from 'Harry Potter' played by Betty White


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bugs Bunny played by Mickey Mouse


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Tom and Jerry played by Abbott and Costello


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Captain Jack Sparrow played by Captain Crunch


----------

